# antes de nada / antes que nada



## Sidjanga

¡Hola  a todos!

Tengo una duda sobre las dos versiones de la expresión del título, es decir, *si* las dos *son correctas y en principio equivalentes e intercambiables,* o no.
No me da la impresión de que nada de lo que dice el DPD acerca de _antes_ aclare este asunto.

Según los resultados en Google y la base de datos de la RAE, _antes *de* nada_ parece ser bastante particular de España y se usa muchísimo menos en América.

Dos ejemplos:


> Cuando nos asomamos a una realidad que tememos, antes de nada, decimos algo negativo para que, si ocurre, podamos utilizar aquello de "ya lo decía yo";
> _El Diario Vasco, 19/12/2000 : XABIER AZKARGORTA; ESPAÑA_
> 
> Es que antes que nada yo soy un gitano, un ciudadano del mundo, y los gitanos vamos por todas partes, no hacemos discriminaciones.
> _Revista Semana, 13-19/11/2000; COLOMBIA_
> 
> _REAL ACADEMIA ESPAÑOLA: Banco de datos (CORDE) [en línea]. Corpus diacrónico del español. <http://www.rae.es> [22-10-06]_


 ¿Cambiaría algo -en cualquier sentido, por muy pequeño que sea el matiz- si intercambiáramos _antes de nada_ y _antes que nada_ en los dos ejemplos de arriba?

¡Gracias!
___________________________
PD: tuve que quitar las bolitas rojas de las citas, lo único que hicieron fue producir cosas de programación muy raras ...


----------



## Rayines

Argentina presente, querida Sigianga: Solo decimos "antes *que* nada"  (o, al menos, es lo más común).
Pero espera noticias de España


----------



## Servando

Hola Sigianga:
En México, decimos comunmente "antes que nada" y no recuerdo haber escuchado "antes de nada".


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola, muy buen día y muchas gracias, Inés y Servando!

Bueno, si siguen sin comparecer los fervientes defendedores de "antes _de _nada", me parece que, para cualquier eventualidad, me voy a quedar con su hermano "antes _que _nada", que, aunque (según google) parece usarse menos en España, por acá también tiene obviamente seguidores suficientes.
Y al final, no parece haber (tanta) diferencia.

¡Saludos!


----------



## vbergen

Hola
Siempre había escuchado "antes que nada". Viendo el hilo: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=470691 lei por primera vez "antes de nada", ¿es correcto o es sólo usado en España?


----------



## SpiceMan

A mí me parece correcto. Y que es sólo usado en España.

No deja de sonarme extraño, de todas formas.


----------



## Alish

También me suena extraño  Pero creo que a fin de cuentas es lo mismo. O no?


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola:

Siempre había escuchado *antes que nada*, pero aún esa frase se me hace sospechosa... ¿alguién tiene algún fundamento para estas expresiones?

Atentamente,


----------



## Argónida

Yo digo "antes que nada".


----------



## vbergen

Sí, suena muy raro "antes de nada". Entonces lo dejamos "antes que nada"


----------



## Guachipem

Pues yo uso siempre "antes de nada", y rara vez "antes que nada". Es correcto de ambas formas, pero supongo que en unos lugares se usará de una manera más y en otros de otra manera. A excepción de Argónida que es andaluza, todos los demás que contestaron son de América, y Andalucía es una de las zonas de España en la que se habla más parecido a como se habla en Iberoamérica, pero creo que en el resto de España suele usarse más "antes de nada". Aunque ahora que lo pienso, quizás dependa del contexto. Se usa el "de" cuando es antes de cierto momento, y se usa "que", cuando es antes que un objeto ¿no? Por ejemplo:

Yo comí antes *de* marcharme. (Comí antes de cierto momento).
Yo comí antes *que* Pedro. (Comí antes que cierto objeto).

Entonces, creo que lo correcto sería usar "antes de nada" cuando se refiera a hacer algo antes de que ocurra algo.


----------



## Cleotis

Yo estoy con Guachipen, también utilizo más "antes de nada" y creo que por aquí (Madrid) es la forma más común de decirlo. 

Saludos.


----------



## aceituna

Bueno, yo también soy de Madrid y digo "antes que nada"... así que me imagino que va por gustos...


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola:

Curiosamente, la RAE menciona sólo 





> *antes de **~**.* * 1.     * loc. adv. Antes de cualquier cosa.


, lo cual parece tener un *sentido *estrictamente *temporal*. (?)

¿Es posible que *antes que nada* pueda funcionar/funcione también como sinónimo de *sobre todo*, y que ahí esté la diferencia entre las dos "versiones"?

Esto lo parece sugerir también la frase de ejemplo que cité en el hilo al que nos puso aquí el vínculo Aurin (# 7):





> Es que antes que nada yo soy un gitano, un ciudadano del mundo, y los gitanos vamos por todas partes, no hacemos discriminaciones.
> _Revista Semana, 13-19/11/2000; COLOMBIA_


Aquí no tiene sentido temporal, podría ser sustituido por *sobre todo*, pero no por a*ntes de nada*, ¿no?

Hace poco me volvió a surgir la duda. Estaba con una amiga española, y usé *antes que nada* como sinónimo de *sobre todo*, lo que ella me corrió, y me dijo que sólo se podía usar con sentido temporal, o sea, antes de hacer cualquier otra cosa, hago la en cuestión.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Yo siempre utilizo "antes que nada", pero en ese ejemplo del hilo que menciona vbergen, me perce que cabe bien cualquiera de las dos. Es como dice Guachipen, "quizás dependa del contexto. Se usa el "de" cuando es antes de cierto momento, y se usa "que", cuando es antes que un objeto ¿no? Por ejemplo:

Yo comí antes *de* marcharme. (Comí antes de cierto momento).
Yo comí antes *que* Pedro. (Comí antes que cierto objeto)."

Pero en este caso caben las dos, por ejemplo:
*"Antes de nada*, vaya al mercado o supermercado, y busque pan..." ( antes de hacer más nada)
*"Antes que nada*, vaya al mercado o supermercado, y busque pan..." ( antes de que hagas más nada)

Saludos
Rosa 

Lo marcado es azul , es de Guachipen


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo sólo uso antes que nada.


----------



## Enaga

¿Qué es lo correcto, decir "antes de nada,..." o "antes que nada,..."?

Gracias, un saludo


----------



## mirx

Enaga said:


> ¿Qué es lo correcto, decir "antes de nada,..." o "antes que nada,..."?
> 
> Gracias, un saludo


 
Al parecer las dos.

En América la mayoría sólo usa "antes que", en España se usan las dos y al parecer entre más al norte más es "antes de..."

Saludishos.


----------



## Servando

Antes que nada, como frase hecha, es lo mismo que decir "antes *que* otra cosa suceda", pero yo no diría "antes *de* otra cosa suceda", porque esto no tiene sentido.
Si yo quisiera usar la preposición "de", me obligaría a usar "que", y sería un dequeísmo... "Antes *de que* otra cosa suceda". Pero si puedo decir "antes *de* hacerlo, ve si esta preparado...".

Con esto no quiero decir que "antes de nada" este mal dicho, simplemente que en mi forma de hablar, algo no encaja.


----------



## mallujulia

Estoy con una amiga. Las dos somos de Logroño (norte de España) y ella dice Antes que nada, y yo digo Antes de nada y lo usamos con exactamente el mismo significado.Creo que efectivamente, al menos en España, se usan las dos formas.
La verdad es que creo que cuando una frase pasa a ser una frase hecha es casi mejor usarla tal cual sin pensar mucho en el origen que tiene esa frase. 
En cuanto a lo que escribe  Servando a mi' la frase que mejor me suena es: Antes de que otra cosa suceda.  Para mi'  antes que/de nada es un sinónimo de 'en primer lugar'


----------



## Jellby

Creo que las dos son posibles, así como todas estas opciones son correctas:

Antes que amanezca.
Antes de que amanezca.
Antes del amanecer.


----------



## vderosa

Pregunto: es lo mismo que decir "ante nada"?
Gracias


----------



## Rayines

vderosa said:


> Pregunto: es lo mismo que decir "ante nada"?
> Gracias


No, aquí están las definiciones de "antes" y "ante":

*antes**.*
(De _ante_2, con _-s_, por analogía con _tras_, _después_, etc.).

*1. *adv. l. Denota prioridad de lugar.
*2. *adv. t. Denota prioridad de tiempo. _Antes de amanecer._ _Antes que llegue._
*3. *adv. ord. Denota prioridad o preferencia. _Antes morir que ofender a Dios._ _Antes la honra que el provecho._ 


*ante**2**.*
(Del lat. _ante_).

*1. *prep. *frente a* (‖ enfrente de).
*2. *prep. En presencia de.
*3. *prep. En comparación, respecto de.



Usado con "nada" podría ser: "Ante nada se amedrenta".


----------



## vderosa

Gracias


----------



## Ynez

> Cuando nos asomamos a una realidad que tememos, antes de nada, decimos algo negativo para que, si ocurre, podamos utilizar aquello de "ya lo decía yo";
> El Diario Vasco, 19/12/2000 : XABIER AZKARGORTA; ESPAÑA
> 
> Es que antes que nada yo soy un gitano, un ciudadano del mundo, y los gitanos vamos por todas partes, no hacemos discriminaciones.
> Revista Semana, 13-19/11/2000; COLOMBIA
> 
> REAL ACADEMIA ESPAÑOLA: Banco de datos (CORDE) [en línea]. Corpus diacrónico del español. <http://www.rae.es> [22-10-06]



Yo diría "antes de nada" en el primer ejemplo, y "antes que nada" en el segundo. Más ejemplos del estilo:

_Antes de nada, quiero decirte una cosa.
Vale, vale, pero antes de nada, quítate eso que tienes ahí pegado.

Me gusta el Real Madrid, pero antes que nada soy del Rayo. (es un ejemplo...)_

Los ejemplos con "antes que nada" serían siempre "soy...antes que nada", o "eres...antes que nada".


----------



## ManPaisa

Yo siempre digo _*Antes que todo.*_ _* 

Antes de nada /Antes que nada *_no tienen sentido para mí. Dicen lo contrario de lo que se piensa.


----------



## Ynez

ManPaisa said:


> Yo siempre digo _*Antes que todo.*_ _*
> 
> Antes de nada /Antes que nada *_no tienen sentido para mí. Dicen lo contrario de lo que se piensa.



Aquí no decimos "antes que todo" nunca, pero sí decimos "ante todo".

ante todo = antes que nada


----------



## ManPaisa

Ynez said:


> Aquí no decimos "antes que todo" nunca, pero sí decimos "ante todo".
> 
> ante todo = antes que nada




_*Ante todo*_ me suena bien.  

También lo uso. Dice exactamente lo que quiero expresar.


----------



## Pinairun

ManPaisa said:


> Yo siempre digo _*Antes que todo.*_
> 
> _*Antes de nada /Antes que nada *_no tienen sentido para mí. Dicen lo contrario de lo que se piensa.


 
Existe una aparente falta de lógica. Digo aparente porque _nada_ viene del latín _res nata _(cosa nacida) que equivale a "cualquier cosa".

*antes de **nada*
*1. *loc. adv. Antes de cualquier cosa.


Saludos


----------



## jagalit

"Antes que nada" soy un vagabundo ---- Aqui si veo bien esta expresion, pues antes de no ser nadie, prefiero ser un vagabundo. Pero decir en una reunion "Antes que nada" me dirijo a Uds ....-- me parece una burla fatal! Es como decir: En vez de rascarme las pelotas vengo a saludarles. Quizas lo mas apropiado seria decir: Ante todo, me dirijo a Uds....
Ya, esta es mi opinion.


----------



## Señor K

ManPaisa said:


> Yo siempre digo _*Antes que todo.*_ _*
> 
> Antes de nada /Antes que nada *_no tienen sentido para mí. Dicen lo contrario de lo que se piensa.



Gracias, Man. Mientras leía, recordaba una antigua polémica que se suscita de vez en cuando en cuanto a estas frases.

Decir "antes que todo" (que es como me sonaría más lógico),  representa decir "antes que todo (lo que se va a conversar ahora)".

Pero decir "antes que/de nada" suena como lo que es: antes de la nada, ¿qué hay? ¡nada!.

Concluyendo, pienso que incluir "nada" en la frase es incorrecto.

Ahora, si es "de" o "que"... bueno, yo creo que es "que", pero no me molestaría escuchar la frase con "de".


----------



## Naticruz

María Moliner, en su diccionario, considera las dos expresiones sinónimas:

  «*antes de nada* Lo primero de todo: ‘Antes de nada lávate las manos’. 1 Antes que nada. 
*antes que nada 1* Lo primero (más importante) de todo: ‘La salud es antes que nada’. *2* Antes de nada.

  Un saludo


----------



## rtpmb

A colación de un comentario que decía que no tenía sentido poner "antes de", he de decir que es probable que "nada" sea sustituible por "que otra cosa suceda", y en este caso, la forma correcta sería "antes de nada" pues, aparte de que "antes que otra cosa suceda" podría considerarse queísmo en España, la forma correcta, al igual que decimos "antes de bajar" "antes de ir a por el pan" "antes de ponerte a aspirar", deberíamos decir "antes de que otra cosa suceda". De modo que a mí me parece que la forma correcta es "antes de nada", y creo que por ahí es por donde lo justifica la RAE.

Saludos!


----------



## Señor K

Naticruz said:


> María Moliner, en su diccionario, considera las dos expresiones sinónimas:
> 
> «*antes de nada* Lo primero de todo: ‘Antes de nada lávate las manos’. 1 Antes que nada.
> *antes que nada 1* Lo primero (más importante) de todo: ‘La salud es antes que nada’. *2* Antes de nada.



Muy Moliner será, pero ¿acaso no es por lo menos sospechoso que, para definir algo, esta señora haya empleado únicamente su opuesto sin más modificador? O sea, coincidimos -más o menos- que "antes" puede significar "lo primero", ¿pero que "nada" signifique "todo"? No sé si me explico...


----------



## ryba

Hola a todos:





Señor K said:


> Muy Moliner será, pero ¿acaso no es por lo menos sospechoso que, para definir algo, esta señora haya empleado únicamente su opuesto sin más modificador? O sea, coincidimos -más o menos- que "antes" puede significar "lo primero", ¿pero que "nada" signifique "todo"? No sé si me explico...


Sí que te explicas, pero no estoy seguro si le has echado una ojeada al comentario de Pinairun (#30).  No todo en la lengua tiene que tener sentido desde el punto de vista de la semántica de la lengua actual, y las expresiones idiomáticas como esta son un ejemplo por excelencia. A la misma especie de frases hechas pertenece también primero que nada.


rtpmb said:


> A colación de un comentario que decía que no tenía  sentido poner "antes de", he de decir que es probable que "nada" sea  sustituible por "que otra cosa suceda", y en este caso, la forma  correcta sería "antes de nada" pues, aparte de que "antes que otra cosa  suceda" podría considerarse queísmo en España, la forma correcta, al  igual que decimos "antes de bajar" "antes de ir a por el pan" "antes de  ponerte a aspirar", deberíamos decir "antes de que otra cosa suceda". De  modo que a mí me parece que la forma correcta es "antes de nada", y  creo que por ahí es por donde lo justifica la RAE.
> 
> Saludos!


Sí, tienes razón, es cuestión de hábitos lingüísticos. Históricamente hablando, _antes de que otra cosa suceda_ es un dequeísmo. Sin embargo, en los dialectos que han generalizado el dequeísmo en locuciones conjuntivas seguidas de un verbo conjugado, el uso más tradicional puede llegar a percibirse como queísta, aunque etimológicamente no lo sea.


----------



## NataliaN

Llego tarde, como casi siempre, pero espero que sirva a alguien: según la Fundeu (de donde copio lo que viene a continuación), la expresión "antes que nada" se refiere a lo más importante, y es equivalente a "ante todo". En cambio, "antes de nada" indica que es lo que debe hacerse en primer lugar. Por lo tanto no deberían usarse indistintamente, si no en función de lo que se quiera expresar. En el siguiente enlace tenéis la página de referencia: http://www.fundeu.es/consulta/ante-todo-496/
La Fundeu es muy recomendable para hacer consultas lingüísticas en castellano, además de contar ya con un buen número de respuestas dadas.


----------



## Bashti

A buenas horas me meto yo aquí. Yo utilizo indistintamente ambas expresiones. Es el equivalente a decir *en primer lugar*. Por ejemplo: *antes que (o de)nada* quiero darte las gracias por tu amabilidad.


----------



## Cal inhibes

En Colombia se usa, según este diálogo:
Juan: -Antes de nada, vaya y me compra un cigarrillo. (prioridad de tiempo)
José: -Antes que nada, cuál es su marca preferida? (prioridad de importancia)


----------



## UNOUNIDAD

mallujulia said:


> Estoy con una amiga. Las dos somos de Logroño (norte de España) y ella dice Antes que nada, y yo digo Antes de nada y lo usamos con exactamente el mismo significado.Creo que efectivamente, al menos en España, se usan las dos formas.
> La verdad es que creo que cuando una frase pasa a ser una frase hecha es casi mejor usarla tal cual sin pensar mucho en el origen que tiene esa frase.
> En cuanto a lo que escribe  Servando a mi' la frase que mejor me suena es: Antes de que otra cosa suceda.  Para mi'  antes que/de nada es un sinónimo de 'en primer lugar'



*5.** primero que nada.* En el habla coloquial se emplea esta expresión con el sentido de ‘antes de nada o antes que nada’: _«Tengo que contarte, primero que nada, que la Ruby quedó hecha una ruina humana»_ (Donoso _Elefantes_[Chile 1995]); _«Lo sagrado es primero que nada la celebración del origen»_(Fuentes _Cristóbal_ [Méx. 1987]).

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------

